# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Dash Cart, smart shopping cart, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

Home page - amazon.com/dashcart

Amazon Go, grocery store without cash, lines and checkout

----------


## Airicist

Amazon launching smart grocery carts that track shoppers' items, allows them to skip checkout lines

Jul 14, 2020




> Amazon is launching smart grocery carts that will automatically track shoppers' items and allow customers to skip the checkout line. It will be available at Amazon's new Los Angeles area grocery store, which will open this year.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon introduces Dash Cart, essentially an Amazon Go store on wheels"
The "smart shopping cart" automatically scans your stuff so you can skip checkout.

by Ben Fox Rubin 
July 14, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon’s new smart shopping cart lets you check out without a cashier"
The Dash Cart is coming to Amazon’s LA grocery store later this year

by Nick Statt
July 14, 2020

----------

